# Carlos Tavares, CEO del mayor grupo automovilístico mundial advierte: En Europa va a fabricar coches tu puta madre.



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

Carlos Tavares, CEO de Stellantis, carga de nuevo contra la Comisión Europea: "El coche eléctrico impuesto por ley no es la solución"


En una reciente entrevista con varios medios europeos, como 'El Mundo' y 'Les Échos', el CEO del grupo Stellantis, Carlos Tavares, volvió a expresarse con la...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## jotace (23 Ene 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con él.


Lo ha dicho claro, un eléctrico hasta mínimo los 70.000 km no empieza a ahorrar emisiones, creo que los de Volvo aún dijeron más, y eso en el mejor de los casos y la clase media va a quedar fuera del automóvil en propiedad lo que equivale a fábricas cerradas.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con él.
> 
> 
> Lo ha dicho claro, un eléctrico hasta mínimo los 70.000 km no empieza a ahorrar emisiones en el mejor de los casos y la clase media va a quedar fuera del automóvil en propiedad.



En casos hipotéticos muy favorables. O sea una mierda tóxica.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

AL final harán como Francia, calificamos la Nuclear como Energía Verde, y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> AL final harán como Francia, calificamos la Nuclear como Energía Verde, y aquí paz y después gloria.



El gasoil, es lo que tocaría


----------



## magnificent (23 Ene 2022)

Joder, entonces no salvaremos al planeta del calentamiento hueval


----------



## Insurrección (23 Ene 2022)

Si lo que quiere la clase política es que no tengamos coche en propiedad, por eso si no tienes un coche “nuevo” no te dejan entrar en Madrid.

Pero lo ecológico es comprar un coche con 500kg en baterías de litio en lugar de estirar nuestros viejos, valiosos y útiles vehículos.

Aquí el reciclaje y el mantenimiento no sirven, mejor tirar y comprar nuevo.

El doblepensar de los políticos me hace dudar entre matarlos o aniquilarlos.


----------



## simenthal (23 Ene 2022)

Y estos se desayunan ahora , hace tiempo que vengo pensando porque los magnates del auto no protestan por todo este cambio 
Ya era hora


----------



## jorobachov (23 Ene 2022)

Biba la ecolojismo y la agenda 2030


----------



## NoRTH (23 Ene 2022)

Desde el inicio este hombre ha dicho que el coche electrico era un tiro en el pie para la industria europea

Que no habian dejado trabajar a los ingenieros en mejorar y desarrollar alternativas al coche a pilas


Ya es tarde

La hora de la verdad se sabra cuando el grupo VW el que quiere competir con Tesla se pega la oxtia del Siglo

y ojo que VW era el Numero 1 indiscutible

si Nokia se estampo por que no VW


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Ene 2022)

El gasoil es verde, se obtiene de restos de plantas.


----------



## Ponix (23 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El gasoil, es lo que tocaría



Pero si cada vez queda menos... el gasoil está en caída libre.


----------



## Sure Not (23 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El gasoil es verde, se obtiene de restos de plantas.





Ponix dijo:


> Pero si cada vez queda menos... el gasoil está en caída libre.



El gasoil es un porcentaje del petroleo, debe reservarse para el transporte, los vehiculos privados a gasolina.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Desde el inicio este hombre ha dicho que el coche electrico era un tiro en el pie para la industria europea
> 
> Que no habian dejado trabajar a los ingenieros en mejorar y desarrollar alternativas al coche a pilas
> 
> ...



Alemania me recuerda a Cataluña, el mismo empeño suicida de joder lo que funciona, no se sabe muy bien a cambio de que.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Ene 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> El gasoil es un porcentaje del petroleo, debe reservarse para el transporte, los vehiculos privados a gasolina.



La gasolina también es verde, y el gas.


----------



## ferro a fondo (23 Ene 2022)

La UE se ha convertido en un nido de burócratas izquierdistas que pretenden llevarnos al paraíso neocomunista, great reset y agenda 2030 mediante, y si tienen que barrer toda la economía e industria de la faz del territorio europeo, pues se barre, y santas pascuas, total, no tendrás nada y serás feliz.

O eso, o están muy untados por detrás con el objetivo de hundir la UE desde dentro, bien sea por, o el partido comunista chino, o la familia Saud, o los Rothchild y Soros & friends, o una combinación de todos ellos.

Es q no me lo explico.


----------



## polnet (23 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser bien tonto para no ver lo que será el futuro, pero en 30 años la movilidad de la mayor parte de la población será muy reducida y en transporte público su mayoría.
Si alguien no comprende que el comprar en Seseña y trabajar en Madrid se va acabar, el futuro será lo online y el Metaverso, fin..,


----------



## Sure Not (23 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La gasolina también es verde, y el gas.



Sinceramente, me la sudan los colores, solo me preocupan los rojos de mierda.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Ene 2022)

Pero entonces el Planeta se seguirá calentando, se derretirán los polos, y ¡moriremos todos ahogados!

Debe ser de VOX porque si no no me lo explico. Los fascistas siempre queriendo asesinar a la gente y destruir el Planeta.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pero entonces el Planeta se seguirá calentando, se derretirán los polos, y ¡moriremos todos ahogados!
> 
> Debe ser de VOX porque si no no me lo explico. Los fascistas siempre queriendo asesinar a la gente y destruir el Planeta.


----------



## NoRTH (23 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Alemania me recuerda a Cataluña, el mismo empeño suicida de joder lo que funciona, no se sabe muy bien a cambio de que.



he trabajado 3 años y viajado a alemania 

no sabria que decirle pero yo veo un pais a la deriva


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> he trabajado 3 años y viajado a alemania
> 
> no sabria que decirle pero yo veo un pais a la deriva


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> he trabajado 3 años y viajado a alemania
> 
> no sabria que decirle pero yo veo un pais a la deriva



Es evidente.


----------



## George Orwell (23 Ene 2022)

Tiene razón, pero (siempre hay un pero). Creo que el hijo de la gran puta de Macron tiene otra idea. Recordemos que el Estado francés es accionista de PSA, que es una de las principales patas de Stellantis.
El problema no va a ser fabricar los coches, el problema va a ser que no va a haber quien los pueda pagar.


----------



## Tiresias (23 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> he trabajado 3 años y viajado a alemania
> 
> no sabria que decirle pero yo veo un pais a la deriva



Alemania es un estado sometido desde 1945, no tiene ninguna soberanía.


----------



## Maedhros (23 Ene 2022)

Lo que hay detrás del coche eléctrico es que los curritos no puedan tener uno. A las élites no les gusta la libertad que da.

Seguiré estirando mi coche de gasolina hasta que prohíban su circulación.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Ene 2022)

Jodido futuro


----------



## Sure Not (23 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


>



El tipo que tienes de avatar es Timothy Olyphant no?
Me gusto mucho la serie Justified, parece que 7 años despues vuelve Rayland Givins.








¡Vuelve 'Justified'! Timothy Olyphant volverá a ser Raylan Givens


Podéis frotaros los ojos. El canal FX ha ordenado la continuación de la mítica serie 'Justified' siete años después de su final.




serielizados.com


----------



## AEM (23 Ene 2022)

Sin turismo y sin coches España está a las puertas del abismo


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Ene 2022)

Nuclearícese + expúlsese negros, marrones y amarillos de Europa


----------



## Urquattro (23 Ene 2022)

De aquí a 2035 pueden pasar muchas cosas... Yo no metería todos los huevos en la cesta de los eléctricos puros.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Lo que hay detrás del coche eléctrico es que los curritos no puedan tener uno.* A las élites no les gusta la libertad que da.*
> 
> Seguiré estirando mi coche de gasolina hasta que prohíban su circulación.








Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche??


Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Se vé dia si y dia también, lo de Madrid Centro solo es el último ejemplo. Los políticos, sobretodo los de la Izmierda, odian los Coches... pero no los suyos lujosos, sino el tuyo. Dia si y dia también hacen normas, prohibiciones, impuestos, con...




www.burbuja.info










Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu coche?? Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? Los Bolcheviques odian que tu hijo vaya a un colegio privado, y comparta pupitre con el suyo. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> El tipo que tienes de avatar es Timothy Olyphant no?
> Me gusto mucho la serie Justified, parece que 7 años despues vuelve Rayland Givins.
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea, me lo eligió mi cuñada, buscando una foto de alguien parecido a mi.


----------



## Sure Not (23 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, me lo eligió mi cuñada, buscando una foto de alguien parecido a mi.


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Ene 2022)

Menudo fascista

En Europa en general y en España en particular, los electores han dicho masivamente que quieren la agenda 2030 y hacer sacrificios para evitar el cambio climatico y que Asturias en el 2020 no tenga clima tropical como:

-No tener coche propio
-No comer carne
-No poner la calefaccion
-No tener perros como mascotas
-No ir de vacaciones

Lo que pasa es que esos fachas no quieren que se respete la voluntad del pueblo. Pero los europeos son resilentes y no dudaran en comer gusanos y desplazarse en patinete a cambio de evitar la catastrofe climatica.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Hay que ser bien tonto para no ver lo que será el futuro, pero en 30 años la movilidad de la mayor parte de la población será muy reducida y en transporte público su mayoría.
> Si alguien no comprende que el comprar en Seseña y trabajar en Madrid se va acabar, el futuro será lo online y el Metaverso, fin..,



Al final toda la sociedad seremos doritocueveros-hikikomori por pura necesidad. 

Por aqui a mas de uno esa perspectiva le tiene que llenar de orgullo y satisfaccion.







Al final como las morsas, perderemos las piernas de no usarlas.


----------



## cthulhu (23 Ene 2022)

Las grandes marcas están en el ajo porque igual resulta que salen beneficiadas de todo este asunto de eliminar gran parte de las fábricas y que sólo una minoría pueda tener coche. 

Yo creo que la idea es hacer que sea prácticamente imposible para una persona de clase media la compra de un automóvil, pero podrás usar uno, que no será tuyo sino de VW, Renault o quien sea, por un precio.

En principio una especie de renting y sólo tú podrás usar ese vehículo, luego será alquiler puro y duro pero no en la forma actual, sino por tiempo y trayecto, algo así como los Guppy. 
Venderán la moto de que es insostenible que todo el mundo tenga coche para tenerlo parado el 95% del tiempo y demás cuentos, cuando necesites un vehículo cogerás el primero que encuentres en los puntos de recogida, meterás la tarjeta de crédito (luego será el carnet de buen ciudadano y el coche será autónomo) y te cobrarán por lo que uses, puede que al principio sea asequible pero luego indudablemente se irá encareciendo.

Olvídate de ir a esquiar o de monte y dejar ahíel coche todo el parado esperando por ti. Olvídate de hacer con tu coche lo que te da la gana.

La marca sigue siendo fabricante y no te vende un coche, te presta un servicio. De esa manera puede eliminar el 90% de la producción y las fábricas, así como reducir la inversión en investigación y desarrollo GANANDO MÁS que con el sistema actual. El gran Hermano controlará todos los desplazamientos y tú perderás la libertad que da la disponibilidad de tener un vehículo propio.

No tendrás nada y serás ¿feliz? Tampoco serás libre.

Esto no es comunismo, es algo nuevo mucho peor, una especie de dictadura de las corporaciones totalmente inhumana.


----------



## Boker (23 Ene 2022)

Desde hace tiempo los ingenieros que los diseñan ADVIRTIERON DE QUE EL COCHE ELÉCTRICO *NO *ES MENOS CONTAMINANTE
Pero el NWO ya tiene un plan trazado. Y les da igual lo que digan los científicos.


----------



## OCALO (23 Ene 2022)

Ya, pero luego todo el mundo aplaudiendo la agenda 2030.


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> AL final harán como Francia, calificamos la Nuclear como Energía Verde, y aquí paz y después gloria.




¿ Y qué ? En hezpaña dendro de poco no quedará ninguna central nuclear porque la nuclear es mala


----------



## dabuti (23 Ene 2022)

Pues nada.

Que fabrique y los venda en Tombouctú a ver qué tal.


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> -No tener perros como mascotas




- Pronto los perros necesitarán DNI 

+ Da igual. No se lo pondré

Se llevará una sorpresa el dia que vaya al veterinario y no lo atienda


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Ene 2022)

Que clonen a Henry Ford


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Ene 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Pues nada.
> 
> Que fabrique y los venda en Tombouctú a ver qué tal.



Agenda 2030....

Mientras, femiloquismo en vena


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

1- se dice NUCELAR
2- todos los coches nuevos seran chinos y similar a precio se oro.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (23 Ene 2022)

Ya se ha dicho 1000 veces, el coche eléctrico no es para ahorrar en emisiones, es para que no tengas coche, así de claro, no hay nada mas ecológico que seguir con tu coche viejo, no hay nada mas ecologico que no desechar lo que funciona.

No hay minas suficientes para crear cientos de millones de baterias.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> ¿ Y qué ? En hezpaña dendro de poco no quedará ninguna central nuclear porque la nuclear es mala



Ya, pero haremos como ahora, la energía generada por Nucleares se la compraremos a Francia, al precio que ellos nos digan, se ve que la radiación entiendes de fronteras en caso de que haya algún accidente, y capaces somos después de albergar cementerios nucleares en suelo español, para pagarle a Francia lo que le debemos; somos así de gilipollas.


----------



## SPQR (23 Ene 2022)

El futuro es el avión.


----------



## DonManuel (23 Ene 2022)

Cualquier tecnología que debe ser subvencionada para que funcione es una mierda de tecnología.


----------



## SkullandPhones (23 Ene 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> Si lo que quiere la clase política es que no tengamos coche en propiedad, por eso si no tienes un coche “nuevo” no te dejan entrar en Madrid.
> 
> Pero lo ecológico es comprar un coche con 500kg en baterías de litio en lugar de estirar nuestros viejos, valiosos y útiles vehículos.
> 
> ...


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Ene 2022)

Pues miren muy a lo tonto, pero creo que en breves me voy a ir a comprar un par de burros porque creo que ese va a ser el futuro. Comprar en burro


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, me lo eligió mi cuñada, buscando una foto de alguien parecido a mi.



A mí me pasó igual.


----------



## Jasa (23 Ene 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> Si lo que quiere la clase política es que no tengamos coche en propiedad, por eso si no tienes un coche “nuevo” no te dejan entrar en Madrid.
> 
> Pero lo ecológico es comprar un coche con 500kg en baterías de litio en lugar de estirar nuestros viejos, valiosos y útiles vehículos.
> 
> ...



Es más maquiavélico que eso, lo que se ha convertido es que con la excusa de renovar e incentivar, la clase media que no podrá acceder a esos coches, pagará parte de los coches a los que si pueden acceder


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ene 2022)

la comision europea es una extension del PCCh para causarnos la ruina


----------



## ArmiArma (23 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Sin turismo y sin coches España está a las puertas del abismo



Pues yo hace tiempo que tengo la impresión de que están destruyendo el modelo actual de turismo en muchas zonas de España, para ir trasnformándolas en futuras nuevas formas residenciales internacionales, actualizadas y más acomodadas. 
Si todavía no han protestado grandes empresas ni sobre todo instituciones locales, es que ya manejan 'megaplanes'de esos tipo CosmoFuengirola-50, Torremolinos-Metropoli70 o lo que sea.


----------



## PIA (23 Ene 2022)

Por ahí en el siglo.pasado en EEUU ya han hecho un coche ecológico que funcionaba con aceite de cannabis. Lo mejor era que cogían un coche diesel y con un pequeño cambio ya podía funcionar con el aceite de cannabis. Y el cannabis es como mala hierba, crece donde sea. Además de ser totalmente ecológico. Pero claro, eso no interesa.


----------



## Arnelio (23 Ene 2022)

Habrá que comprar coches chinos, que serán una mierda pero va a ser lo que el español medio pueda pagar.
La industria europea del automóvil se está metiendo un tiro en el pie, no llegó a entender ...


----------



## Alew (23 Ene 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Las grandes marcas están en el ajo porque igual resulta que salen beneficiadas de todo este asunto de eliminar gran parte de las fábricas y que sólo una minoría pueda tener coche.
> 
> Yo creo que la idea es hacer que sea prácticamente imposible para una persona de clase media la compra de un automóvil, pero podrás usar uno, que no será tuyo sino de VW, Renault o quien sea, por un precio.
> 
> ...



Joder, eres uno de ellos?


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Sin turismo y sin coches España está a las puertas del abismo



este año será un año normal para el turismo en la mayoría de países ya dicen que para Abril esto se acaba.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (24 Ene 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Joder, entonces no salvaremos al planeta del calentamiento hueval



tenemos que salvar el mundo de los ladrones que no nos dejan vivir en paz.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Ene 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Cualquier tecnología que debe ser subvencionada para que funcione es una mierda de tecnología.



Como por ej. el petroleo, el carbon o el gas? 

No has entendido nada de la historia de Europa y EEUU desde la gran depresion para aca. Toda la prosperidad que has conocido ha sido subvencionada y dirigida por el estado. Llamese "new deal", llamese "social democracia".


----------



## Kunkel (24 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Desde el inicio este hombre ha dicho que el coche electrico era un tiro en el pie para la industria europea
> 
> Que no habian dejado trabajar a los ingenieros en mejorar y desarrollar alternativas al coche a pilas
> 
> ...



Ojalá se estampane, puta marca de mierda, prepotente y estúpida


----------



## Klapaucius (24 Ene 2022)

Se trata de reducir la libertad del individuo con excusas ecologistas y sanitarias. El motor de hidrógeno no interesa? La contaminación de generar baterías y su desgaste no interesa? Mandar a la mierda todo el parque automovilístico """viejo"""" porque patata?


----------



## ChortiHunter (24 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con él.
> 
> 
> Lo ha dicho claro, un eléctrico hasta mínimo los 70.000 km no empieza a ahorrar emisiones, creo que los de Volvo aún dijeron más, y eso en el mejor de los casos y la clase media va a quedar fuera del automóvil en propiedad lo que equivale a fábricas cerradas.



Pues si la clase media se queda sin coche y encima casi no habrá nadie en la clase media sino que se sumaran a la baja pues mejor para la agenda, no? La clase alta dispondrá de vehículos mientras que los pobretones a pagar autobuses, ubers y a pedalear. La salú


----------



## al loro (24 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Y el negocio que va a haber para reciclar esas baterías cada 5 años qué, eh?
> Eso no lo queréis ver porque sois unos fachas.



Una buena riada después de agosto y coches eléctricos inundados para la basura..


----------



## algemeine (24 Ene 2022)

A los fabricantes les cobran un dinero por unidad producida ya que emiten CO2 y hay que pagar al hijo de mil padres que se autonombra dueño de la atmosfera.
Concretamente Nissan tenia que pagar 3000 pavos por vehiculo producido y por eso chaparon la fabrica, la de las risitas en los homenajes a los muertos mentia y mentia ya que su delirio ecoñogico fue lo que hizo que todos esos currelas se hayan quedado en la puta calle, por crear un cuento chino auspiciado por una niña subnormal y meona y apestosa porque no es capaz ni de cerrar el esfinter que tiene por boca, pagada por los que quieren nuestra ruina.
Se oyen tambores de cierre en la Ford de Valencia y es por lo mismo, el cuento chino del ecoñogismo de la niña que se mea encima.

El grupo stellantis, Renault por ejemplo es de ellos, muchas de sus furgonetas pequeñas las va a hacer electricas para salvar los muebles, pero es una huida desesperada y que fracasara, son mas caras y tienen muy poca autonomia y no las va a comprar ni dios, lo cual genera una disyuntiva, arruinarse haciendo mierda inutil y cara a pilas, o chapar las fabricas en España, donde le rien las gracietas a niñas indeseables, y producir en donde no son gilipollas.

Asi que ya sabeis currelas de fabricas de coches e industrias auxiliares, o votais bien y dejais de apoyar el ecoñocuento, o Amusafles, fasa, landaben, vitoria, etc correran el mismo destino que la nissan y comereis insectos pero no comprados sino cazados porque no habra curro para pagarlos.
Al menos os quedara el consuelo de no oir los desgarradores gritos de la tarada sueca mientras caga duro en vuestras familias y vuestro futuro, vosotros sabreis, yo prefiero verla llorar dandose cabezazos por las esquinas a pedir en caritas donde la preferencia la tienen otros.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (24 Ene 2022)

Al final este señor tenía razón, ni en mis mejores escenarios se puede implementar una sustitución superior al 30% del parque movil actual por coches eléctricos, ya que para colmo vivimos en ciudades.
Sobre combustibles pues que vengan los biocombustibles, combustibles sinteticos , etc aunque cuesten el puto doble de precio , los coches que los hagan mas ligeros que son unos ballenatos de campeonato , no necesitamos la puta electronica de mierda en muchos casos y tampoco que sean mas seguros, ya lo son desde hace años.

Eso si hay otro NO PROGRE OPERANDUS, donde mandas fuera de España 5 millones de vividores de ayudas o con antecedentes penales o 7 si nos ponemos serios de vuelta a AFRICA.
Con eso vuelves a tener mucha mas energía, mas recursos, menos contaminación, mas stock de coches, etc

De paso tiras abajo barrios de mierda de Madrid o Barcelona donde estaban estos personajes que no son bien recibidos por los españoles, son un ejercito de invasion para jodernos y no los necesitamos, ni a ellos ni a sus familias, no aportan, RESTAN, EMPOBRECEN Y DESTRUYEN ESPAÑA.

Las mamis tambien que dejen de currar chorrocientas horas, o mejor dicho 2 padres de la familia, que coño hacen currando a lo burro para mantener a su familia o casa para la cual no tienen tiempo? ni pies NI CABEZA, aunque tuvieran 2 coches , ya solo 1 se usaria mas , el otro menos.
Menuda destruccion haber traido a la mujer para que subieran los precios y no se pudiera criar a los hijos joder, ni a media jornada ni unos años si y otros no, a full a ser una esclava mas por un cuenco de arroz.

Lo que sobra es toda la basura importada que se nos ha implementado desde las famosas deudas y familias de locos y locas.




Insurrección dijo:


> Si lo que quiere la clase política es que no tengamos coche en propiedad, por eso si no tienes un coche “nuevo” no te dejan entrar en Madrid.
> 
> Pero lo ecológico es comprar un coche con 500kg en baterías de litio en lugar de estirar nuestros viejos, valiosos y útiles vehículos.
> 
> ...



Hay que mandar a tomar por culo el vivir en grandes ciudades, eso lo primero, a ver si empiezan a tener que subir el salario desde 2-3k por vivir en Madrid city, que va siendo hora cojones, con la maldita inmigracion macho y la mierda de impuestos y salarios de este pais.



ferro a fondo dijo:


> La UE se ha convertido en un nido de burócratas izquierdistas que pretenden llevarnos al paraíso neocomunista, great reset y agenda 2030 mediante, y si tienen que barrer toda la economía e industria de la faz del territorio europeo, pues se barre, y santas pascuas, total, no tendrás nada y serás feliz.
> 
> O eso, o están muy untados por detrás con el objetivo de hundir la UE desde dentro, bien sea por, o el partido comunista chino, o la familia Saud, o los Rothchild y Soros & friends, o una combinación de todos ellos.
> 
> Es q no me lo explico.



Cuidado no vaya a ser que el pueblo les barra a ellos, ojo con el tema de la propiedad, se va a liar con tema vivienda y coche , por ahi la peña no pasa.

Y sin empleo ya veremos quien coño va a mover un dedo por ser bueno, le va a importar 3 cojones atracar camiones de supermercados.



AEM dijo:


> Sin turismo y sin coches España está a las puertas del abismo



+1 No se imagina la gente lo que dependemos de estos 2 factores, y no solo son las fabricas de coches, como la gente no los tenga se viene abajo una grandisima parte de empleos inimaginable.



cthulhu dijo:


> Las grandes marcas están en el ajo porque igual resulta que salen beneficiadas de todo este asunto de eliminar gran parte de las fábricas y que sólo una minoría pueda tener coche.
> 
> Yo creo que la idea es hacer que sea prácticamente imposible para una persona de clase media la compra de un automóvil, pero podrás usar uno, que no será tuyo sino de VW, Renault o quien sea, por un precio.
> 
> ...



No creo que salgan beneficiadas, no se a que coño juegan, pero su campo es vender coches y si no que los hagan de fibra de carbono cuando no haya materiales de otro tipo.
Para baterias-motores electricos van buscando otrs materiales y medio encontrando asi que que se esfuercen un poco, luego que sepan reciclar coches usados al 100% cuando esten reventados y otros reaprovecharlos, que coño es eso de que un coche solo dure 8-12 años? se multiplica por 3 esa cifra y se ofrecen packs de expansion o mejora COJONES.



SkullandPhones dijo:


>




Lo de los eléctricos de mas de 2 toneladas es demencial, no se en que puñetera cabeza cabe que compres un coche eléctrico de mas de 2 toneladas, un mamotreto alto y pesado, es lo mas antiecologico joder.

Todavia el MOdel S a pesar de rondar los 2200 kgs con los 2 motores, te hace un consumo digno y entran muchas cosas, pero es que es la excepcion a la regla en esos pesos.

Un coche turismo normla de segmento D o E, no deberia superar los 1800 kgs de peso, a ver si espabilan los fabricantes.

llevan sobrepesos de media tonelada, porque los modelos ya termicos tenian sobrepesos de 200kgs como poco.

Las baterias deben aumentar densidad x2, llegando a cifras de 500whxkg, no solo a nivel peso, sino volumen para permitir diseños nromales o integrarlas en coches termicos.


----------



## DonManuel (24 Ene 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Como por ej. el petroleo, el carbon o el gas?
> 
> No has entendido nada de la historia de Europa y EEUU desde la gran depresion para aca. Toda la prosperidad que has conocido ha sido subvencionada y dirigida por el estado. Llamese "new deal", llamese "social democracia".



El petróleo, el gas y el carbón son fuentes de energía, no tecnologías. No sé de qué cojones hablas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ene 2022)

CHINA manda.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ene 2022)

La clase media recurrira al renting para desplazarse en lugar de tener algo en propiedad que se devalua nada mas salir del concesionario


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (24 Ene 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> este año será un año normal para el turismo en la mayoría de países ya dicen que para Abril esto se acaba.



Ya si eso, vuelves a usar esa frase el año que viene.


----------



## jotace (24 Ene 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



Tenía un Xantia y pesaba 1200 kg, lo mismo que los minicoches eléctricos.

Ahora tengo un C200 estate y está por los 1.500, seguimos en utilitarios eléctricos.

Y yo soy el peligro medioambiental.


----------



## McMurphy (24 Ene 2022)

Un CEO de una automovilística quejándose de que se dan ayudas públicas al automóvil. Claro, claro, como no son para "SU" modelo de negocio esas ayudas no valen.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Ene 2022)

Insurrección dijo:


> Si lo que quiere la clase política es que no tengamos coche en propiedad, por eso si no tienes un coche “nuevo” no te dejan entrar en Madrid.
> 
> Pero lo ecológico es comprar un coche con 500kg en baterías de litio en lugar de estirar nuestros viejos, valiosos y útiles vehículos.
> 
> ...



Ese es el plan. Tú andando o en transporte público y ellos en coche oficial y jet privado. El petróleo que quede lo quieren solo para ellos y sus mamporreros (ejércitos). No hay más.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Ene 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> El petróleo, el gas y el carbón son fuentes de energía, no tecnologías. No sé de qué cojones hablas.



Has dicho "para que funcionen". Tu sabras "de que cojones hablas", porque yo no veo muchas formas de interpretar eso.

El coche electrico funciona igual que funciona el de gasolina, pero ambos requieren subvenciones para que se vendan. 
El motor de combustion interna se subvenciona de mil maneras; desde pagarte parte del coche con planes renove y similares a manteniendo el petroleo asequible por medio de inversion militar (o crees que la OTAN esta en el golfo persico de vacaciones?).

En los años 70, cuando la crisis del petroleo, los yankis no se ponian tan exquisitos como tu sobre si sus tecnologias estaban subvencionadas o no, solo querian un trasto con ruedas para ir al curro. Hubieran aceptado cualquier cosa.


----------



## Kapitoh (24 Ene 2022)

Nos quitaran los coches porque dan libertad de movimiento y el electrico es la excusa para quitar el coche al grueso de la poblacion, y tener hipercontrolados a los pudientes que no forman parte de la elite. Ellos nos quieren como al ganado, en un espacio reducido y controlado al maximo. Que una persona pueda decidir irse al monte con el coche o bajar al bar Paco de su barrio el fin de semana es algo inasumible para el futuro que quieren, una especie de distopia como las de peliculas tipo "Los sustitutos","Ready Player One" o "Matrix", donde la gente se conectara mediante VR en su chabola, para salir lo minimo imprescindible. Facebook ya ha avisado de su intencion de crear el Metaverso. En el mundillo de los videojuegos han entrado de golpe y porrazo los NFTs, intentando vender la idea de ganar dinero mientras juegas. Las suscripciones de Disney+ o HBO sacan los estrenos en su plataforma, para que no tengas que salir de casa e ir al cine. En general, cualquier persona que mire un poco alrededor, se da cuenta que esta plandemia se esta utilizando para llevarnos a esa idea de futuro. Restricciones de movimiento, desaparicion del dinero fisico, sociabilizacion mediante juegos online (nada de ir de discotecas o a bares a consumir), destruccion de pymes para que las corporaciones se queden con esa parte del mercado, etc.


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Ene 2022)

al final van a tener que recular con lo del coche eléctrico, y ya veremos que cualquier argumento valdrá.
Quizás la alternativa sea el hidrógeno, pero no el eléctrico con la tecnología actual.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pero entonces el Planeta se seguirá calentando, se derretirán los polos, y ¡moriremos todos ahogados!
> 
> Debe ser de VOX porque si no no me lo explico. Los fascistas siempre queriendo asesinar a la gente y destruir el Planeta.



Por fin te has dado cuenta coño.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (24 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> CHINA manda.



China es el pais del mundo donde mas se apoya al coche electrico (a nivel gubernamental). Se podria argumentar sobre Noruega, pero las cantidades de pasta en movimiento son anecdoticas comparadas con China.

Te refieres a eso con lo de china manda? Sospecho que no.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Ene 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


>



¿Enlace a esto?
¿Qué quiere decir esto?


----------



## Ricohombre (24 Ene 2022)

Ahora no lo vemos pero todas esas teorías "verdes, veganas y resilientes" y en general toda la mierda del decrecimiento van a llevar a la humanidad al colapso. Si los gobiernos siguen financiando bienes de consumo, Netflix, viajecitos y gadgets al final la economía se va a desarrollar por ahí. No quieren que la gente tenga coche porque es algo que da libertad.

Veo muy claro un futuro donde trabajaremos por un cuenco de arroz, no podremos salir de las ciudades (a lo sumo se podrá viajar en tren) y disfrutaremos de la nueva heroína que serán los universos virtuales tipo Meta. Donde la elite podrá ser de verdad lo que tanto tiempo lleva deseando: dioses.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> La clase media recurrira al renting para desplazarse en lugar de tener algo en propiedad que se devalua nada mas salir del concesionario



Es que practicamente ya te obligan a ello en muchas marcas; el último coche que compré me lo vendían mas caro si lo pagaba, como yo quería, al contado, y al final, por estúpido que parezca, para pagar menos tuve que financiarlo.


----------



## Patito Feo (24 Ene 2022)

*"el crecimiento del segmento del coche eléctrico no es orgánico*. En todos los países, empezando por Noruega, su crecimiento se debe a incentivos fiscales y ayudas estatales."

Lo que deberiamos preguntarnos es el porque de esas ayudas. Claramente, a este lo han dejado fuera del trato y por eso piensa como pensamos la mayoria, que esto es otra estafa.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Ene 2022)

Vaya lenguas...! Qué nos cierran en chiringuito.


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ya, pero haremos como ahora, la energía generada por Nucleares se la compraremos a Francia, al precio que ellos nos digan, se ve que la radiación entiendes de fronteras en caso de que haya algún accidente, y capaces somos después de albergar cementerios nucleares en suelo español, para pagarle a Francia lo que le debemos; somos así de gilipollas.



Pues sucede lo contrario, aún somos más gilipollas. Estamos pagando a Francia para que nos guarde la porquería nuclear.

Millones y millones, sólo porque no hemos sido capaces de construir un sitio donde tener la basurilla.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Pues sucede lo contrario, aún somos más gilipollas. Estamos pagando a Francia para que nos guarde la porquería nuclear.
> 
> Millones y millones, sólo porque no hemos sido capaces de construir un sitio donde tener la basurilla.



O sea, que es todavía peor de lo que me imaginaba.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Ene 2022)

SOS para el automóvil


----------

